# Arnold Classic Prediction: Branch Warren, Dexter Jackson, Evan Centopani



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Arnold Classic Prediction: Branch Warren, Dexter Jackson, Evan Centopani by Joe Pietaro The staff here at MuscleSport Mag has done quite well in predicting the winners and placings in both the Arnold Classic and Mr./Ms. Olympia the past few years, so we feel confident in giving it another shot. With the Arnold Classic nearly upon [...]

*Read More...*


----------

